# need mag for FNH Pistole Modell 27 cal



## mitsuman06 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, Im in search of a mag or two for my grandfathers old gun. He accuired it during his time in the service in WWII and it was recently passed down to my father when he passed away. The gun is in good shape but unfortunately we dont have the mags to g with it. if anyone has one please let me know. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------

